# Immigrate to Canada



## needforspeed11 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have several Question about moving to Canada :

1. Please explain step by step on how to immigrate to Canada (such as Visa needed to go there)

2. What is the requirements ?

3. Is there any easy way to obtain PR in Canada ?

4. What is the best city for me to stay and work ?

I would be very thank you if someone can help me to Immigrate in Canada.

Thanks


----------



## needforspeed11 (Feb 13, 2012)

anyone ?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe you can start with finding out if you qualify for a visa:
Immigrating to Canada


----------



## needforspeed11 (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks, but is there any solution to get job offer in Canada ?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Depends on your qualifications.

So you don't qualify without a job offer?


----------



## needforspeed11 (Feb 13, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Depends on your qualifications.
> 
> So you don't qualify without a job offer?


how if about IT ? is there any easier way to get job at IT ?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

No.

What do you mean with IT? Helpdesk? VP IT?


----------



## needforspeed11 (Feb 13, 2012)

EVHB said:


> No.
> 
> What do you mean with IT? Helpdesk? VP IT?


IT means Information Technology


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

needforspeed11 said:


> IT means Information Technology


Thanks for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

needforspeed11 said:


> IT means Information Technology


Lol you serious?? What specialization ???


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Unless you have a very specialized, in demand IT job it won't get to Canada.


----------

